# Cats and boxes



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Keiko: A new box... Interesting...  










Pixelle: Give me a minute Mommy... I know I can find a way to fit in there... :lol:


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

He is a beautiful cat!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Why do they always like the smallest of boxes? :lol:


----------



## zoenoble (Dec 5, 2007)

I can add to that!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sure, Keiko, you almost fit! :lol: 

Otis is so cute with his little feet hanging out the front. :lol:


----------



## zoenoble (Dec 5, 2007)

I couldn't believe it when I saw him doing it! The cutest thing ever!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mimi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The funniest thing about this picture is what you _can't_ see. There's an opening in the BIG box, with a blanket and toys, but she sat in the little one. :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was admiring your wood floors. I miss them. In the desert they use tile and colored cement floors. I love the warmness of wood that it brings to a room!

cute picture!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Merry. I don't live there anymore - thank goodness! Wood floors do look warm and beautiful. For about the first 10 minutes after you clean them. Then everything shows on them - especially with long haired kitties.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG............these pictures are so funny! What is it with cats and boxes! Very pretty kitties!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

As it happens, the ladies have been playing with a lot of boxes over the last few days:

Stormy explores the Biggest Amazon Box Ever,the one my printer came in. (No, she still won't jump on the printer.):









I saw Stormy on the other side of the Biggest Amazon Box looking at it intently, but I didn't even realize Misty was inside until I cut the tape on the bottom of the box to collapse it (the box is on its side in this photo.)









My "Biggest Amazon Box Ever" title is intact for the moment. My father confirmed that his snowblower did indeed arrive in a very large box, but Amazon didn't bother to pack it in a larger Amazon box, they just sent the original box.









Stormy in a file box lid:









I'm not clear on whether Stormy was trying to see if she could get into the box, or if she was just trying to eat some raisin bran. She ended up settling for just eating some raisin bran, at any rate. (Someone needs to explain to Stormy that, as an obligate carnivore, she doesn't actually require raisin bran to thrive.)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Misty's face in that box is the funniest look I've seen on a cat in a long time! :lol: 


The Raisin Bran picture reminds me of this picture (I _think_ it's Cali). Sunkist - now with added kitteh!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Do bags count? (Marmalade)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of course, bags are just flexible boxes.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah... well, if bags count:


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Cats love boxes! Those are all great photos

Here's a couple of Hunter's box photos from Christmas


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Maximillion my foster cat. This was the size of a lunch bag. It had me in tears laughing!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Maximillion my foster cat. This was the size of a lunch bag. It had me in tears laughing!


I can see why, he took a cue from "The Unknown Comic" and became The Unknown Cat!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Baskets gotta count too...here's Miss Maggie...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Bethany said:


>


What great pics everyone.

The one above had me in stitches :lol:


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Gabby and Lily playing with a box









Lily and Miles playing with a box









Just had to add to the collection. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The first picture is so funny, and the second picture? Do not approach - eyes set on _stun_.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

well here's Neko after he drank all the beer (with my brother of course)


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

What great photos! Cats are such great entertainment!!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Niko! Too bad it wasn't a bag - that he was half in!


----------

